

Confirmed: SpaceX raised a $1B financing round backed by Google and Fidelity - cryptoz
http://www.spacex.com/news/2015/01/20/financing-round/

======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8914956](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8914956)

------
bhhaskin
It is starting to look bright for the future of space travel.

